# 

## golfmk1

Witam mam pytanie dotyczace rozbudowy domu 35m2. Chciałbym postawic taki domek 35m2 i do niego dobudowac ganek wiem że róźnica sufitu musi byc inna. I teraz pytanie czy taka dobudówka moze być kolejne 35m2 czy jest to określone jaka może być maksymalna powierzchnia tej dobudówki????

----------


## minidom

> Witam mam pytanie dotyczace rozbudowy domu 35m2. Chciałbym postawic taki domek 35m2 i do niego dobudowac ganek wiem że róźnica sufitu musi byc inna. I teraz pytanie czy taka dobudówka moze być kolejne 35m2 czy jest to określone jaka może być maksymalna powierzchnia tej dobudówki????



Wejdź na http://www.zbudujsamdom.pl masz tam wszystko na tacy

----------

